# A 40-something year old woman shows how she built her kit log cabin.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I LIKE it, though spending a year building a home while living in a tent sounds like a major challenge!


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

She has a good, positive attitude, with a focus on the practical. Definitely a worthwhile channel to subscribe to. Quite a few others out there that post a useful video, and then the next one is about how the lizard people are going to steal your soul through your mark of the beast...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant see how she would be as heavy as she is doing it all by herself. I think it would kill me. Shes heavy, Im old. Different circumstances. Same effect. I don't believe she did it all. Ive looked at a few of Beckys posts.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I cant see how she would be as heavy as she is doing it all by herself. I think it would kill me. Shes heavy, Im old. Different circumstances. Same effect. I don't believe she did it all. Ive looked at a few of Beckys posts.


She said she got friends in to help with the roof


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I know of several contractor types that are pretty heavy guys, probably what many would consider obese, that work very hard. One of them works in concrete and is lifting and moving a LOT of the stuff practically daily. I'm not saying it's healthy. I even struggle with being overweight myself. And I know I would probably slim down if I were to be in a situation where I did more physical work. But even obese people, if they've kept their muscle mass, can still do some pretty heavy amounts of physical work.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I cant see how she would be as heavy as she is doing it all by herself. I think it would kill me. Shes heavy, Im old. Different circumstances. Same effect. I don't believe she did it all. Ive looked at a few of Beckys posts.


*sigh* welcome back Bill. Being heavy doesn't make a person weak or lazy or unable to do physical labor. Physical labor doesn't necessarily equal weight loss either.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guess I might have to agree. X was lazy when she weighed 134# nearly as she is now at WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over 300#


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Has someone checked the temps in Hades? I think it might have just froze over. Bill and I semi agreed on something! Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No wonder its cool here in Okla. Its cold down below LOL


----------

